

EevBLAB #13 – Batteriser dislikes me - dwgirvan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU08zwBH-wo

======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10064276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10064276)

~~~
tzs
Just to be clear, that is discussion of the Batteriser itself and the EEVBlog
debunking of it.

This new submission is not about the Batteriser, but rather about the reaction
of Batteriser fans to the debunking.

~~~
jcr
Thanks. There was a flurry of dupe or near-dupe "Batteriser" submissions, and
it seems I misread this one.

